# warning lights



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys just looking for some imput for a question. I think all plow owners residential and commercial should have some type of warning lights on there trucks when plowing i hate it when some idiot it plowing a parking lot or a driveway and pulls out in front of you with out looking and thinks they have the right of way with no warning light to let you know that they are there working this drives me nuts mostly the driveway guys I do driveways only but I have all ways have had some typ of warnig lights.I even see some guys plowing for masshigh way with out warning light. let me know what you guys think about this.


2005 2500hd gmc xblade speedtech 27" kforce linear led mini light bar


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I've got a small Amber Strobe on my truck, it's there to give a little more visibility to other motorist and to let them know it's a work vehicle of some type.. I don't rely on it to do much more than that, just because you have warning lights does it give you the right a way. How many EMS and law enforcement vehicles are involved in acidents because someone didn't yield and they have sirens running too.
Both drivers share equal responsibility IMO.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Your on the right track. An amber light is a caution light. It means CAUTION there is something going on here. That is all, it doesn't give any special privaledges or right of way. and your right they should have one on thier vehicle. Some areas require it by law. Get caught plowing without it and get a fine. Now that doesn't mean that you should drive down the road with your light on, you only need to use it while you are plowing.


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

after a long day of plowing i pulled into my own driveway and was clearing it out, i backed in and pushed out as i was turning around i got pulled over by a sheriff (no i did not pull out in front of him he was at least a half mile down the road) he stated that if im in the road, my caution light needs to be on.

this is punishable by a 100 dollar ticket payup

i have a 48" star bar but wasnt using it as i live way out in the middle of nowhere plus i was tired and forgot


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe in Michigan it's required also. If you're pushing, you better have an amber strobe on.


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

I will mass was like that to many trucks out there without warning lights


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i don't believe they are required here in illinois, but we have some sort of lights on all of our trucks... either mars lights on the top of pickups or dumps, or strobes, etc... they certainly don't give you any "right of way".... more so to let people know that "hey, i'm working here.... i am doing my best to see you, and here's more help for you to see me"


----------



## tooldad (Jan 23, 2011)

The contractor I plow for said I need a light. It is missouri law unless you are plowing your own personal property. I even put an LED strobe pack for standard LED trailer lights on my utility tractor cab. I use both my truck and tractor for lots.

I upgraded from the cheap Walmart 4" round strobe to a 48" LED strobe light bar. Makes a world of difference. Makes people notice and give you a little room. On the other hand, there are still from jackbutts out there.


----------

